# Gamers needed, Riyadh , Saudi Arabia



## Skarr (Jan 25, 2015)

Searching for fellow D&D players. I have a campaign already created and tested out but as my brother and his friends have exams I am getting bored. Fix a time you can all come to my place I have a room set up for gaming. We can play either 4e or5e but anything other than that is going to be a problem. You can contact me by e-mail (saquibs.ah@gmail.com) or wattsapp (0548577922)


----------

